# News from Bitspudlo.com



## cpt_molo

(I hope that's the good place I should post this information - if not, I would like to please moderator or admin to move this thread were it belongs  )


Hello! :victory:
My name is Marek and I'm new member of Bitspudlo.com team. 
I would like to use this thread to introduce you to ours new bits and models that you can use in your conversions 

At this moment we are working on our bigest (and longest ) project so far. Here is just a little sneak peak of it:










and below is a WIP of our new weapon turret:









(we don't know a name of this doom device yet  )

If you have some thoughts or questions about our range of minatures, feel free to ask


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have for you another scheme from our project in development.
Any suggestion what it can be?


----------



## Tarrant

Rhino with wheels, like APC.
Could be interesting.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

With the price increase of the SM Whirlwind box this might be an interesting option.


----------



## DavC8855

Chaos Renegades Transport!!!


----------



## Fallen

DavC8855 said:


> Chaos Renegades Transport!!!


QFT!!!!:victory:


----------



## khrone forever

on the "doom device" it looks a-bit over balaced, it might took better positioned slightly further back on the mounting


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have for you this two pictures 









as you can see our concepts are changing into something real 

and below there is another pic of our missile luncher - it will be available soon in our webstore 










What do you think the missile lucher should be called?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

cpt_molo said:


> What do you think the missile lucher should be called?


Whirlwind Launcher :crazy:

Exorcist Missile Launcher also works :crazy:


----------



## cpt_molo

MadCowCrazy said:


> Whirlwind Launcher :crazy:
> 
> Exorcist Missile Launcher also works :crazy:


This names sounds little lame, don't you think?... 



Today I have an announcement that our engineers and scientists are working day and night to create vehicle that will deliver your troops to the front lines!


----------



## hungryugolino

Engineers? Scientists? Hereteks, one and all!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

cpt_molo said:


> This names sounds little lame, don't you think?...


Suuuure, but you need to point out what they can replace for cheaper since correct me if I'm wrong these are "alternative" models replacing the current ones from GW :crazy:

If you need a more "extravagant" name for it then perhaps one of these will fit.
Basically= Destruction+/-Day +Launcher

Doomsday Launcher
Independenceday Launcher
Annihilation Launcher
Hellfire Launcher
Spitfire Launcher
Flamefire Launcher
FireFireFWOOOOM Launcher
Burninate Launcher
MIRV Launcher
Scatterburn/death/flame/burst Launcher

Since it's of human design you can't really use any flashy universe names.

In the end a simple name like Multiple Missile Launcher (+/-Replacement) works best unless you intend to create your own game where the model is actually used and has a specific name with rules to go with it.


----------



## Fallen

MadCowCrazy said:


> Independenceday Launcher


:goodpost:

perhaps "Mark 1 Independence Launcher"


----------



## cpt_molo

As you already know we are focusing our efforts on "modular APC project", but we are not forgetting about other smaller projects - you will hear about them soon  
but for now - 2 more concept pictures of Cosmic Commandos Transporter optional designs


----------



## DavC8855

Looks like an Adeptus Arbites transport. Before the my traitors get their hands on it of course :grin:


----------



## cpt_molo

As you can see our APC is going to be a modular tank - with many options of configuration. Stay tuned for more in a few days


----------



## GrizBe

More I see, the more its starting to grow on me.

You not thought of doing a half-track though?


----------



## Orochi

Would look at home in a game of Necromunda - Car park edition


----------



## bitsandkits

looks like someone bought a razorback but didnt pay for the Gothic grim dark package.


----------



## Bindi Baji

cpt_molo said:


> but for now - 2 more concept pictures of Cosmic Commandos Transporter optional designs


the pictures make them look a bit...........lego-ish


----------



## DavC8855

What's the target price???


----------



## Sethis

I actually really like them. Wasn't sold on the first post, but seeing an actual model I think they're pretty bitchin'. I'd love to see an Inquisitorial GK army with these. No GKs, just individually modelled Henchmen in jungle camo and jungle netting APCs.


----------



## Desolatemm

I want these for infinity!


----------



## cpt_molo

DavC8855 said:


> What's the target price???


We don't know it... yet 



Sethis said:


> I actually really like them. Wasn't sold on the first post, but seeing an actual model I think they're pretty bitchin'.





Desolatemm said:


> I want these for infinity!


We are happy to hear that :] This project is ours biggest so far and we are very excited about your positive feedback :victory:


----------



## Djinn24

The tires look a bit small but overall I like it.


----------



## cpt_molo

Some interior of our APC (it's not finished yet  )









Rear hatch:









as you can see - it's getting more detailed every day


----------



## bitsandkits

It looks better now it has the detailing so i figure i can give an opinion on the model,but its got some glaring issues, the first is the wheels, how does it steer? its been "designed" to look like the rhino but the rhino was tracked so it can turn on the spot, this has wheels so it needs a completely different design for the wheel base so there would be enough room for the wheels to move left or right in the wheel arch. Secondly where is the power source? despite the rhinos lack of an obvious engine, it has the 4 exhausts so one can assume power and motion is getting generated at the track side, but the exhausts are not apparent on this model so its impossible to see were the power is being produced to drive the wheels.

I know its just a blatant rhino rip off with wheels essentially stuck on to it, but i figure if you gonna start using CAD and such to make models to then sell you should at least work in some real life mechanics and engineering other wise its just another box with wheels. The thing that makes a good model in scifi is that its crazy enough to be from another world but real enough to make the person looking at it accept as real, thats why George lucas made ILM dirty up models and sets. 

Take the falcon grav tank for example, it can never work but its designed in a way that the things it would need to operate if it were real are present, so its got anti grav wings, its got engines with exhausts for jet propulsion, a pilot and a turret with weapons and a gunner and importantly weapons have power sources or ammo.

for me this model isnt quite there yet, its trying too hard to be a rhino and not hard enough being a wheeled SciFi APC.


----------



## cpt_molo

I have an announcement to make! 

Starting with today Torquemada Missile Launcher is now available in our store!
Right here --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/torquemada-launcher



















We hope You like it!


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have some pictures for You 

Oliver - one of our fans - send them. Flamer and Dozer are our designs


----------



## renren

bitsandkits said:


> It looks better now it has the detailing so i figure i can give an opinion on the model,but its got some glaring issues, the first is the wheels, how does it steer? its been "designed" to look like the rhino but the rhino was tracked so it can turn on the spot, this has wheels so it needs a completely different design for the wheel base so there would be enough room for the wheels to move left or right in the wheel arch.


husler are design to turn on the spot and they have wheels they use 2 stick to steer instead of a steering wheel.


----------



## cpt_molo

I have good news for all of You!
Prototype of our APC is finaly finished! 





































...and from this occasion we will have a little contest for You - details tomorrow :santa:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Kinda looks like a compressed version of the APC from Aliens


----------



## DavC8855

..Looks really cool! I'll grab one when they're available. Need another transport for my traitor-guard. Although if I could find the APC from Aliens I would love to modify if for 40K fun. If it fits the scale of course.


----------



## cpt_molo

*!Attention! 
!Contest!* 

Our New APC storms in! But we haven't named it yet! 
Maybe YOU can help us? 

Send your proposition on [email protected] to 27.07.2012

After that date, Bitspudlo team members will choose the final name for the transporter.

Winner will get a free model of our APC as soon as it will be released! 

*GOOD LUCK!* :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits

call it Jeff


----------



## nevynxxx

Compact Organised Light Infantry Navigator. Or Colin.


----------



## cpt_molo

Our contest is in a full swing  
We received almost 100 propositions and they keep coming :thumbsup: 

Meanwhile new items are available in our store:

X-92 Bionic Plasma Gun


















Nemezis Bionic Cannon


















Cyborg equipped with new weapons:

































http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/237-infantry-weapons-and-accessories


----------



## Azrell

damn those are awesome.


----------



## SilverTabby

DavC8855 said:


> ..Looks really cool! I'll grab one when they're available. Need another transport for my traitor-guard. Although if I could find the APC from Aliens I would love to modify if for 40K fun. If it fits the scale of course.


There was a kit done years ago. Didn't fit together very well and was the size of two rhinos end to end. 

I do like this new kit though...


----------



## Dînadan

cpt_molo said:


> Our New APC storms in! But we haven't named it yet!
> Maybe YOU can help us?


H1-PP0 or Hippo


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How about the Ceros?


----------



## Vanchet

The Praetus APC?


----------



## Haskanael

Drakkar APC/Viking APC


----------



## bitsandkits

what about Nashorn


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Tiburon!!! :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine

I would go with something obtuse like the "Krieger Mark V" General purpose APC.


----------



## chrismitchell

How about The Almighty Tim? Or on a more serious note: The Endgame APC?


----------



## cpt_molo

Our contest is far from over! 

Here are just a few proposition - send so far: 

:so_happy:

Boar
Peacekeeper
Peacemaker
Cougar
Brawler
AG-64 Aggressor
Wolverine
Brad Todd
Saxon
Mastiff
Lynx
Bison 
Armadillo
Taurus
Mjolnir
Godhammer 
Hammerfist
Javan
Pardus 
Bronco 
Halberd
Longsword
Stalleon
Buckler
Mouse 
Leviathan armoured carrier
Hydra personnel craft
Mendoza strike carrier
Conquistador
Conqueror
Tumbler
Hazard assault craft
Tracker personnel unit
Buffalo armoured vehicle
Echidna
Combat Wombat
Beta-Armoured Imperial Transport (BAIT)
Irene: Infantry Interceptor (III)
Seaborg Infantry Carrier (SIC) or (Sigma IC, Stas IC, Scorpion IC, ...)
Royal Empedocles Multifunctional Organ (REMO)
Standard Unit for Imperial Transportation (SUIT)
Coriolis Assault Barge (CAB) or (Clausius AB, Claudius AB, Centaur AB, Centea AB ...)
Dunehill Tactical Conveyance Unit (DTCU) or (Draigo TCU, Draco TCU, ...)
Hercules Advanced Imperial Rover (HAIR)
Coriolis Assault Barge
Pachiderm
Wendigo
Tundra
Huskie
Brute 
Custodian 
Mutt 
Boar 
Hauler 
Atlas 
Router 
Pike 
Deck 
Torque 
Brawler 
Stalwart 
Strong Arm 
Anchor 
Core 
Hercules 
Cyclops 
Pounder
Goliath 
Samson 
Ground Shaker 
Cutter 
Shard 
Grunt 
Sentinel 
Colossus 
Hammer 
Rocko 
Keeper 
Sheperd
Overseer 
Paladin 
Cerberus 
Challenger 
Conqueror 
Enforcer 
Tracker 
Steward 
Guardian 
Bulwark 
Screener 
Grappler 
Mud Hook 
Wombat
Hippo 
Big Pig 
Angry Badger 
Turtle
Steel Fist
ATT-Tortoise (All Terrain Transport)
TT-Tortoise (Tactical Transport)
Beatle Troop Transport
Kabuto Troop Transport 
Triceratops
Mastodon
Rhinadon


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Might have a problem with using Mastodon since it's already a GW vehicle, it was in The Primarchs's Short story "_The Lion_".


----------



## cpt_molo

Our contest has ended  
Now we will debate and after the weekend you will get to know the winner! :so_happy:

We received over 100 propositions - and honestly, choice will be tough, because most of them are very cool


----------



## cpt_molo

Okey... so we have a WINNER! The name we have chosen is... :victory:

*BISON*! :yahoo:

(I have to dig trough over 100 e-mails to find who is the lucky one - so you will have to wait a little bit longer to know his name ^^)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Wow, wish I didn't miss out on this. I do like the model though, very nice.

Awesome kits, I like them a lot. Just wish I could use them in a game at a GW store


----------



## cpt_molo

The winner of our competition is ... *Javier Foo* from Singapore! Who was the first one with "Bison" entry. *CONGRATULATIONS*! 

And today I have another announcement for you! Orks have invaded the Bistpudlo  



















and are available right over here --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/ork-badass-heads-10


----------



## cpt_molo

At last our APC rumbles in! Bringing Your soliders where you need them! 



























*
This fantastic resin model is available NOW! At our store:*
BISON Armoured Personal Carrier in bitspudlo.com!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks pretty good. I might pick one up for the squad of Adeptus Arbites I found at the bottom of my bits box. It would fit the more urban feel the arbites have.


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no see 












*We have a new contest for You! *
We want you to show us your best conversions of minis with our bits and models! 

*Rules are simple:*

Send us photos (max 4 per participant) of your minis with our bits (or our whole models) to [email protected] . We are waiting for your works until 08.12.2012 - after that weekend we will anounce the winner! :victory:

*Who wins?* 

This is "facebook contest" - after you sent us your pictures we will post them on our facebook profile. And You, and all of our supporters will determine the winner - the model with the most "comments" :so_happy: - will be the one! Here is our profile: http://www.facebook.com/bitspudlo

*Prize:* 

Prize will be a surprise!  send to the winner on the adress he will share with us after the contest. 


So... what are you waiting for?


----------



## cpt_molo

Some WIPs 
enjoy!

*tracks:*


















*side cannons:
*


















What do you think about them?


----------



## cpt_molo

Today's news! 
Our Bison APC (and it's other versions) will get a nice new anty-gravity propulsion system! 










Do you like it?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sorry to say but the anti grav things look like wheels just turned in a bit. It's a great idea but if they were a different shape or style they might work better. Maybe something like the thrusters on the Tau vehicles? Just a thought.


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no see 

*first I have a little announcement:*
On the break of the 2012 and 2013 Bitsbox factory has been sold to the new owners (along with mark, ebay store etc.) and we had a short period of total chaos  

But* WE ARE BACK* now! With tons of new ideas! 

today I have for You our new vehicle add-on,* 'Storm' Support Gun*:


----------



## cpt_molo

Today (in Poland it's still the same day ) I have another new model for you!

*Our new Anti-Tank Heavy Cannon Turret:
*


----------



## slaaneshy

They look very good!


----------



## cpt_molo

And today more Turrets from Bitspudlo.com 

*Gatling Cannon "Mefisto" Turret*


















*Twin Laser Cannon Turret:*









*Heavy Laser Cannon Turret:*


















of course all available NOW in our web store: http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu


----------



## cpt_molo

"Bathory" Battle Tank rumbles in to our store!  














































what do you think of it?


----------



## bitsandkits

I think its about time you paid a little money into the heresy coffers .


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bitsandkits said:


> I think its about time you paid a little money into the heresy coffers .


Seconded. A pretty cheap fee for all the advertising.


----------



## cpt_molo

And yesterday I forgot to add that we have lowered prices of our vehicles models ('Bison' is now *28* $, 'Wolverine' *38* $ and 'Bathory' *43 *$) k:

and two more pic with dozer 





















Khorne's Fist said:


> Seconded. A pretty cheap fee for all the advertising.


 And how to do that? (please send me info on priv)


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!

Since many people asked Us about Side Cannons... from today forward on they are available separately in our store! 




























here --> http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/235-tanks-and-gun-platforms


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time ago announced "flying" version of our APC is finally available in our store! 

*'Ikarus' Armoured Hovercraft*










































you check it here --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/ikarus-apc


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no post 

*Jump / Jet Packs* are back in our store! 




























and one more thing...


----------



## cpt_molo

It is time to stand your ground! Behind 'Phalanx' Fortifications of course 










































more pictures on our Facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151329277224142.1073741826.255033384141&type=1

avaliable NOW in our store:
http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/terrain-and-fortifications

:victory:


----------



## cpt_molo

HELLO again! 
Long time no see  but we are still here and kicking 

Here is the WIP of our new project - please have a look :smoke:


----------



## slaaneshy

Yey - something to use as a Collosus - 5 years waiting for a GW model!


----------



## cpt_molo

And here are the loader and gun shell WIPs:









I hope You like them


----------



## cpt_molo

Hefaistos is almost finished 
it will be available in July 2013


----------



## cpt_molo

Moving forward to expectations of our customers we have assebled a new kit that will fit Your needs 
Say 'hallo' to *'Tornado' Missile Battery*.
I hope You will like it!


























Available from our web store! Here --> bitspudlo.com - 'Tornado' Missile Battery


----------



## cpt_molo

Meanwhile we are wainting for the realese of 'Hefaistos' Super Heavy Mortar we have two new smaller models for You today!

*Infantry M101 'Arnie' Minigun* - will stop everything that lives in the Universe 
















available in our webstore here --> bitspudlo.com - Infantry M101 'Arnie' Minigun

& 

*Mechanical Loader & Gun Shell*
























available in our webstore here --> bitspudlo.com - Mechanical Loader & Gun Shell


----------



## slaaneshy

The Collosuss loading arm!


----------



## cpt_molo

*HEFAISTOS* is here!  
































for more pictures visit our webstore ---> bitspudlo.com - 'Hefaistos' Super Heavy Mortar


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no post 

We are working on few new project right now and we will show them to You soon, meanwhile Cyborg is back to our offer:

*Cyborg *









*Cyborg with Automatic Cannon*









*Cyborg with Gatling *









*Cyborg with Plasma Gun*









*For more pictures visit our webstore *---> http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/cyborgs-and-robots


----------



## Tawa

Hi, molo

The pictures don't seem to be showing up


----------



## cpt_molo

Tawa said:


> Hi, molo
> 
> The pictures don't seem to be showing up


it is strange, because I see them... did You check in some other Browser then You are useing?

And...
Today I have new *'Hefaistos' Super Heavy Mortar *review for You.
http://gravengames.co.uk/hefaistos-super-heavy-mortar-review/
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I like that super heavy mortar, would make a much cheaper alternative for a Forge World Medusa.


----------



## Tawa

cpt_molo said:


> it is strange, because I see them... did You check in some other Browser then You are useing?
> 
> And...
> Today I have new *'Hefaistos' Super Heavy Mortar *review for You.
> http://gravengames.co.uk/hefaistos-super-heavy-mortar-review/
> :thumbsup:


Odd. I haven't changed a thing, but I can see them now :scratchhead:

Nice work anyways


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have new WiPs to show You!

*ZERO-G Guns* from Bitspudlo will be soon avaliable 









do You like them?


----------



## cpt_molo

Good news!
ZERO-G Guns are now avaliable in our web store! :victory:

*ZERO-G Pistol:*
http://bitspudlo.com/products/zero-g-pistol

















*ZERO-G Gun:*
http://bitspudlo.com/products/zero-g-gun

















I hope You will liked them!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Not great compared to some others unfortunately. The top pic of the pistol looks very unfinished. Maybe they were rushed out a bit too quick?


----------



## cpt_molo

Painted ZERO-G guns and pistols 


































I hope You will like them.


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
If You were wondering - we are still alive 
And have *Special Christmas Bundle* for all of You!

From today to the end of the Year (to be exact *31.12.2013 23:59* Polish time)
to every order You make in our webstore ( http://bitspudlo.com/ )
that will be over *$30* (exluding shipping cost) You get *FREE ITEM!* from the list below! 

After You make an order just send Us an email ( [email protected] )
with Your Name and Order Number and of course choosen free git! 

List of items You can choose from:

- 'Tornado' Missile Battery
- 'Hoplite' Flak Cannon
- 'Dedalus' Laser Cannon
- Side Laser Cannons for Battle Tank
- Side Heavy Cannons for Battle Tank	
- Heavy Laser Cannon Tank Turret	
- Gatling Cannon "Mefisto" Tank Turret	
- Twin Laser Cannon Tank Turret	
- Anti-Tank Heavy Cannon Tank Turret	
- 'Torquemada' Launcher	
- Flak Cannon Platform	
- Twin Heavy Flamer Platform	
- Gun Platform Carriage	
- Twin Thermic Gun Platform	
- Twin Laser Cannon Platform	
- Heavy Cannon Platform	
- Las-Plasma Platform	
- Gatling Cannon Platform	
- Storm Wolf Alpha	
- Storm Wolf Beta	
- Storm Wolf Gamma


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Long time no see  
Actually we are working on many new model and we will show them as soon as possible,
but meanwhile have a look on our stationary Twin Laser Cannon and Trinity Empire Scarabs.

Trinity Empire Scarabs:
















avaliable in our webstore: http://bitspudlo.com/products/trinity-tomb-scarabs

Twin Laser Cannon "Helios":
















avaliable in our webstore: http://bitspudlo.com/products/helios-twin-laser-cannon


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have for You two more variants of our stationary guns 

*'Gladius' Heavy Cannon * 

















*'Dragon' Twin Thermic Gun*

















both avaliable in our webstore: http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/terrain-and-fortifications


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Our Tank Turrets are back! 

*'Mefisto' Gatling Cannon:*









*Twin Laser Cannon:*









*AT Heavy Cannon:*









You can find more picture here --> http://bitspudlo.com/t/category/216-bitsbox-dot-eu/235-tanks-and-gun-platforms
or on our Facebook fanpage --> https://www.facebook.com/bitspudlo


----------



## torealis

That's is some impressive stuff... when I get round to my chimeras, I'll be putting an order in.


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no news, so I have some WIPs for You today.

*Stingray Assault Drone * 
That model will come with variety of weapon options ofcourse.


























Do You like it?


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Long time no see, so I have some news for You.
Unfortunately our Drone project is dead in the water... for now, but I have other good news 

First we joined forces with a fantastic minatures sculptor - Kamil "Smok" Milaniuk, so You can expect some new infantry models from us soon 
Second we have some new thing to show You:
(exelent for conversions) 

*Cyber Claws *








more pic here --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/cyber-claws-x4

*Swords of the Ancients*








more pic here --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/swords-of-the-ancients

and our Wheels set is back in the offer --> http://bitspudlo.com/products/wheels-x6


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Please have a look on our new Infantry models parts.
Today I have for You torsos, legs and heads but whole models will be here soon 

*Chrome Knights Torsos:*








http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-torsos-x5

*Chrome Knights Legs:*
















http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-legs-kneeling-and-standing-x5
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-legs-running-x5
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-legs-standing-x5

*Chrome Knights Heads (without helmets):*








http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-heads-x10


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello! 
I have update for You!
Sorry for bad quality fotos - it was taken as soon as possible to show how awesome this models are! 
and that are only few examples of how they can be assembled!


----------



## bitsandkits

Yawn, yet another attempt to reinvent the wheel, when will you indies get it, GW have this shit sewn up


----------



## scscofield

Actually I would buy many of those weapon options if the prices were decent. We know your die hard GW bits, no need to be a cunt to the indies.


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have for You 2 new products from our "Chrome Knights" line!

*25mm Ruined Temple Bases:*








more info: http://bitspudlo.com/products/25mm-round-ruined-temple-base-x5

and 

*Infantry Heavy Flamer:*
















more info: http://bitspudlo.com/products/infantry-heavy-flamer

cheers!


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
*Chrome Knights* are here for good 
First full set is available in our webstore: 
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knights-task-team-x5

*Chrome Knights Task Team:*

































*Kit includes following components:*
5 25mm round scenic bases, 5 pair of legs (2 running, 2 standing, 1 kneeling), 5 backpacks, 10 pair of hands, 5 torsos,
5 heads, 5 decorated shoulderguards,10 plain shoulderguards,
5 short swords,5 high-tech arbalest gun,5 high-tech arbalest pistol,1 plasma powered arbalest gun.


----------



## bitsandkits

Those chrome knights are simply the best thing I have ever seen, they are so unique and unlike anything out in the market at the moment, I can see loads of other miniature companies "borrowing" this idea and producing similar things but they will simply be playing catch up and will just look like idiots just re-inventing the wheel. Well done molo ! More of the same please.


----------



## scscofield

Again your being a cunt Bit's, but it is at least sort of nice. Good job.


----------



## Old Man78

bitsandkits said:


> Those chrome knights are simply the best thing I have ever seen, they are so unique and unlike anything out in the market at the moment, I can see loads of other miniature companies "borrowing" this idea and producing similar things but they will simply be playing catch up and will just look like idiots just re-inventing the wheel. Well done molo ! More of the same please.



Bits to be fair to these guys, they are doing a very similar job to yourself, allowing people to customize their armies with albeit knock off parts, everyone knows that the stuff is g.w rip off,, no one thinks these lads are trying to muscle out g.w, and you are comming across as a bit of a dick


----------



## Tawa

Imma sit an watch opcorn:


----------



## Loki1416

There really is no need to resort to name calling. There are much better ways of getting your point across.


----------



## bitsandkits

Loki1416 said:


> There really is no need to resort to name calling. There are much better ways of getting your point across.


very good point Loki, but hey guess its ok if its towards me and your a Mod...


----------



## scscofield

I am not posting as a mod, the only part of this forum I have responsibility over is M&P. Even before I was given that responsibility I would call it as I see it. That hasn't changed because of the color on my name. If Molo posted like you have in this thread on a thread you made pushing your wares I would have called him a cunt also.


----------



## bitsandkits

scscofield said:


> I am not posting as a mod, the only part of this forum I have responsibility over is M&P. Even before I was given that responsibility I would call it as I see it. That hasn't changed because of the color on my name. If Molo posted like you have in this thread on a thread you made pushing your wares I would have called him a cunt also.


fair enough mate, i respect you for sticking to your principles of ignoring the forums rules despite being a Mod


----------



## Old Man78

Loki1416 said:


> There really is no need to resort to name calling. There are much better ways of getting your point across.


You are right @Loki, and @bitsandkits, I apologise old boy


----------



## Tawa

Right, enough of the sniping guys, and back to the topic at hand.





They're not bad figures, although not something I would personally pick up. Mainly as I'm trying to wind down as many projects as possible.


----------



## bitsandkits

Oldman78 said:


> You are right @Loki, and @bitsandkits, I apologise old boy


Apology accepted skip, but yes I was being a bit of a dick and thank you for pointing it out. in future I will use more restraint


----------



## The Son of Horus

I like a lot of what's going on here. I don't think I'd ever use complete models made from those parts, but there are elements like the heads, shoulder pads, and weapons that I'd definitely love to incorporate into my armies.


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> I like a lot of what's going on here. I don't think I'd ever use complete models made from those parts, but there are elements like the heads, shoulder pads, and weapons that I'd definitely love to incorporate into my armies.


Definitely, some of those heads are ace :good:


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Today I have for You some refreshed models:

*'Bathory' Battle Tank *is back in 3 different sets: 'Linebreaker', 'Shellshocker' and 'Laserbringer'









more pictures You can find here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/bathory-battle-tank-linebreaker

*'Dedalus' Laser Cannon*









more pictures You can find here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/dedalus-laser-cannon

and
*'Hoblite' Flak Cannon*









more pictures You can find here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/hoplite-flak-cannon


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!

Our* 'Phalanx' Fortifications & Gun emplacement* is back!








more info You can find here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/phalanx-fortifications-1

for You that like 'Cosmic Wolf Warriors' we have something to protect Your troops 








more info You can find here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/wolf-shield-5

and last but not least I have for You concept art of *Chrome Knights* helmet - do You like it?


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
Long time no see 

Today I have for Yoo sneak pick of our upcoming model - Ancient One Elder on Gravbike!
Have a look:

*Gravbike WIP:*









*Ancient One Elder concept art:*


----------



## cpt_molo

Our Ancient Ones Elder will be soon available 
and her Gravbike to 

here are two WIPs of her:


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
After 3 months of absence we are back! :victory:

Here is our new model, Ancient Ones Elder on Gravbike:

















More pictures of this model here: http://bitspudlo.com/products/ancient-ones-elder-on-gravbike

Do You like it?


----------



## bitsandkits

im gonna be blunt, the grav bike looks pants, the level of detail is non existant, the design is little more than the block with a curved oblong bowl stuck on the end, honestly its terrible, the rider isnt half bad but the bike is terrible, little has improved in your three month absence.


----------



## Old Man78

The w.i.p shot from 24th of November looked really well with the detailed curved piece at the rear, but as @bitsandkits said the rest of the bike lacks hard detail, like a poor reproduction, if you could sharpen up the detail on the main bike it would look quite well


----------



## venomlust

Reminds me of some sort of swoop from the Star Wars universe.


----------



## cpt_molo

We are working on painted model right now - that will bring on details of this model


----------



## bitsandkits

cpt_molo said:


> We are working on painted model right now - that will bring on details of this model


i dont see how, if the details are not there on the model no amount of paint is going to add them


----------



## venomlust

Sounds like you made your point already on how you feel about this model. Maybe you could give the guy a break?


----------



## bitsandkits

venomlust said:


> Sounds like you made your point already on how you feel about this model. Maybe you could give the guy a break?


why would i give him a break? hes a professional, hes producing this model to sell and he asked for opinions, if it was his little project for his own use then okay, but he wants people to buy this model, well in my opinion he would do better if he gave it much more detail and made the detail much crisper. No amount of paint will make the detail appear if it isnt there to start with. if hes not interested in peoples opinions about the model then hes just advertising his stuff, in which case why ask what we think.


----------



## cpt_molo

Long time no see!
We didn't post any news in a year - many thing were happening in this time, but now we are here again! 
With new minis and lot of new ideas!

Check out our* 'Grimm Reaper' Gatling Cannon*:
http://bitspudlo.com/products/grimm-reaper-gatling-cannon

*Bastard Chainblade:*
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chainblade-x5

*Tech Knight*
http://bitspudlo.com/products/tech-knight
*Promo video* on YouTube (the first one we ever made  ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEVU6xmrBeY

and for minigun lovers *Chrome Knight Heavy Metal with Minigun*:
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knight-heavy-metal-with-minigun

Tell me, what do You thing about this models?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That gatling cannon looks way out of scale to the mini holding it.


----------



## Tyriks

Khorne's Fist said:


> That gatling cannon looks way out of scale to the mini holding it.


Truth. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## cpt_molo

Tyriks said:


> Truth. It looks ridiculous.


Realy? I think it looks menancing 

It is so big because earlier people told us that our infantry weapons are to small 
and to "true scale" - so we made that one bigger.


----------



## scscofield

I don't think it's all that bad honestly.



Doesn't look much bigger than that and that is a FW set of autocannons.


----------



## cpt_molo

Today I have two information for You.

We have restock our *Tsunami Portable Missile Launcher*
http://bitspudlo.com/products/tsunami-portable-missile-launcher
You can also get on on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/291744083576?

and there is a picture of Chrome bike that we are working on 
Do You like it?


----------



## cpt_molo

Today we added *Chrome Knight Incursion Squad Commander*
to our offer.
Please check it out in the link:
http://bitspudlo.com/products/chrome-knight-incursion-commander

and tell by what do You think


----------



## cpt_molo

Currently we are working on our own game called Danger Zone, but we have time to do other new stuff as well 

I present You, Command Turret for our Bison APC (and similar vehicle  )
more pic: http://bitspudlo.com/products/command-turret


----------



## cpt_molo

Hello!
We are still alive and kicking 

Lot of things happened lately - we have new official distributor: https://hexy-shop.com/product-category/producer/bitspudlo/
check them out if you will have a moment to spare. 

We have some new models to:

*Assault Shields*








get them here: https://hexy-shop.com/shop/sci-fi/assault-shields-x5-left/
or on our eBay: Alternative Breacher Siege Squad Shields for Space Marines (x5) (to left hand) | eBay
*
Assault Shields (Iron feather pattern)*








get them here: https://hexy-shop.com/shop/sci-fi/assault-shields-x5-iron-feather-pattern/
or on our eBay: Alternative Breacher Siege Squad Shields for Space Marines (x5) (Iron feather) | eBay

Do you like them?


----------



## cpt_molo

They are plain from the other side - you can attach it how can you fit it best


----------



## cpt_molo

Welcome in 2017!
And enjoy our WIPs for upcoming new tank turrets for Wolverine IFV and Bathory Battle Tank.

How do you like it?


----------



## cpt_molo

It is time to play with fire! 
With new Daemon Terrors  

You can get them at our official shop: https://hexy-shop.com/shop/fantasy/daemonfireterrors/ 

There are our first 3D printed models that aren't cannon and guns 
How do you like them?


----------



## cpt_molo

Fire Terrors in color!  How do you like them?


----------



## cpt_molo

Waiting is over! Our new tank rumbles in! 

Please have a look at: 
*Prusack Scourge Mortar*! 


















You can find more pictures on our new offical webstie: Prusack Scourge Mortar ? Bitspudlo.com
And if you are interested in this model, check out offer on the site of *Hexy-shop:* https://hexy-shop.com/shop/sci-fi-miniatures/prusack-scourge-mortar/

What do you think about this model?


----------

